# Icotech gc300



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Amazon has the icotech gc300 for 54.81$ plus shipping


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Good Price.

Fact is Icotec sent me a few of their calls for testing when they first started manufacturing them. The GC300 was one of them. I liked the call, It was rugged, worked in - zero weather was fairly loud.

It was one of the few calls I have use or tested that "almost" didn't need line of site to operate the speaker assembly when place remotely.

At the time I tested it had Wildlife Technology sounds installed.

I would say get one if for nothing more a good back up caller.

BTW I am not affiliated with Icotec I am just a tester for a few manufacturers and individuals when new products/sounds hit the market.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I have the gc 500 I like it good sounds on it and the remote works great the only bad thing if you want to call it bad is foxpro's sounds will not work it but mfk game calls has hooked up with ico tec ad they have a ton of sounds if I was going to get a ico tec caller I would spend a little more and go with the gc 500 ico tec also has some free sounds you can put on the 500 too


----------

